# Maverick 15 HPX for Sale



## fishnole (Oct 19, 2009)

2007 Maverick 15 HPX powered by Yamaha F40.  Motor has 169 hours.  Nicely equipped.  Remote control trolling motor.  6' Power Pole w/remotes.  Garmin 546s GPS/Map/Depth unit.  Bow Casting Platform w/SeaDek top.  Sea Foam Green hull color.  EZ Loader Aluminum Drive On trailer.  Pictures available. [email protected] $16,500


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

That's my old boat. I can vouch for it being clean. It was garage kept and serviced on schedule every time.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

It also has plenty of fish mojo. I caught a ton of fish on it.


----------



## GGalloway (Dec 18, 2021)

fishnole said:


> 2007 Maverick 15 HPX powered by Yamaha F40. Motor has 169 hours. Nicely equipped. Remote control trolling motor. 6' Power Pole w/remotes. Garmin 546s GPS/Map/Depth unit. Bow Casting Platform w/SeaDek top. Sea Foam Green hull color. EZ Loader Aluminum Drive On trailer. Pictures available. [email protected] $16,500




Sold?


----------



## Caggman (9 mo ago)

fishnole said:


> 2007 Maverick 15 HPX powered by Yamaha F40. Motor has 169 hours. Nicely equipped. Remote control trolling motor. 6' Power Pole w/remotes. Garmin 546s GPS/Map/Depth unit. Bow Casting Platform w/SeaDek top. Sea Foam Green hull color. EZ Loader Aluminum Drive On trailer. Pictures available. [email protected] $16,500


is it still for sale mike 2395600455


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

This ad is ten years old and post in the wrong section to boot


----------



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

Are you guys for real? The ad is almost 10 years old and you are asking if it sold? Holy shit.


----------

